# 2009 hinkelmonster shoot!!!!!



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Okay....looks like the boys in Cumberland ain't gonna pimp the Hill Billy but I'm still Pimpin the Hinky Shoot!!!!
> 
> It will be after the Hill Billy Field/Hunter round on July 4th on the #4 80 Yarder at Cumberland Bowhunters!!!
> 
> ...


Hinky, I plan to be at the Hillbilly and will NOT miss the Hinky Shoot. Now I know what it takes to make it back to the 80 yard marker (at least it worked for Mac)  I want one of those "bambie bags".


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll be there, along with the gang from PA again, at least they better go along. I just hope to make it past 65 this year, but did walk away with a new pro tuner rest last year!! Most of us are only shooting Saturday and the Hinky shoot since regionals are Sunday in PA.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hinky, I plan to be at the Hillbilly and will NOT miss the Hinky Shoot. Now I know what it takes to make it back to the 80 yard marker (at least it worked for Mac)  I want one of those "bambie bags".


Bambi Bag's will no longer be sponsoring the Hinky Shoot. As for making it back to 80.....it's a fine line between trying to win the crispy bet on the Hill and then savin' enough sandbaggin' to keep the Hinky SHoot muligans plentiful....talk to Jarlicker, he seems to have it down to a science!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

archerpap said:


> I'll be there, along with the gang from PA again, at least they better go along. I just hope to make it past 65 this year, but did walk away with a new pro tuner rest last year!! Most of us are only shooting Saturday and the Hinky shoot since regionals are Sunday in PA.


Are the regionals Sat and SUnday or just Sunday?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hinky, I plan to be at the Hillbilly and will NOT miss the Hinky Shoot. Now I know what it takes to make it back to the 80 yard marker (at least it worked for Mac)  I want one of those "bambie bags".


That's the only way Mac is going to make it back that far.:zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's the only way Mac is going to make it back that far.:zip:


Well, I was kinda hoping you'd be a "runner" for me this year as well. :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hinky count SIXX STRINGS in as a sponsor. But if I draw my own envelope I want a re-draw. Give me a shout later on and we'll talk about it.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Hinky, as far as I know, they are on Sunday only. I haven't heard of any clubs changing the dates, but if they do, I would imagine it would have to be the weekend after, because the state target round is the weekend before. Not positive as to all the host clubs, but Mechanicsburg is NOT one of them.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Pa. Regional*



archerpap said:


> Hinky, as far as I know, they are on Sunday only. I haven't heard of any clubs changing the dates, but if they do, I would imagine it would have to be the weekend after, because the state target round is the weekend before. Not positive as to all the host clubs, but Mechanicsburg is NOT one of them.


Shawnee is hosting the Field/Hunter Regional for SouthCentral. Afraid those of us that are coming down for the Hill Billy will only be able to shoot on Saturday. Unless of course Hinky skips that wedding this weekend and shoots the Shawnee Challenge then maybe we could stay over for Sunday at the Hill Billy. LOL!!!:teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> I just hope to make it past 65 this year


I hear ya on that one....I have gone out at that distance two years in a row :doh:

But then I am usually done energy wise by the time we get to 30 and ready to go relax with a few coldies.:chortle:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey bownut, I F'd up my dates the Wedding was this past weekend. As of now I'm at least planning on coming up for Saturday.

I gotta wait and see about sunday too....

I have to try and rally the boys for the long trek I'll let you know!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I hear ya on that one....I have gone out at that distance two years in a row :doh:
> 
> But then I am usually done energy wise by the time we get to 30 and ready to go relax with a few coldies.:chortle:


Yeah the 30 yarder is only #3 Hornet......

oh I see you were talking about the Hinky Shoot, I thought....oh uh nevermind!!! :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Yeah the 30 yarder is only #3 Hornet......
> 
> oh I see you were talking about the Hinky Shoot, I thought....oh uh nevermind!!! :wink:


:chortle: I like pulling tickets by that time in the day.....and having a :darkbeer: 

I guess I am going to have to bring extra Spidey Snacks this year...since you will be bringing an extra load. :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: I like pulling tickets by that time in the day.....and having a :darkbeer:
> 
> I guess I am going to have to bring extra Spidey Snacks this year...since you will be bringing an extra load. :wink:


The three HInky gals will be staying at home this year...there's only so much Hinky to go around!!!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Well... I suddenly find myself in a bad situation with respect to the Hillbilly this year. 
Some folks here know that my Dodge dealership is closing due to the undiscernable infinite wisdom of the all knowing Obama. 
Today I was able to find a new position at a local Infiniti dealership, which is the good news. The hard part is that I'll be working Tuesday through Saturday every week, with Sunday, and Monday off. That puts the odds of me making it on Saturday this year questionable.

The good news is that I've got work after the Dodge dealer closes.

Hopefully there will be some flexability there.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> The three HInky gals will be staying at home this year...there's only so much Hinky to go around!!!!


Well darn....but I still need to bring extra snacks....If I remember correctly...papa Hinky had more Spidey Snacks then little Hinky did


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well darn....but I still need to bring extra snacks....If I remember correctly...papa Hinky had more Spidey Snacks then little Hinky did


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

1st..... It is LOSE not LOOSE!!!!!!! 

2nd.... If I have a bow ready I MAY try to play that weekend. Last year I made it to 80 and only shot 25 shots all year!  Now how is the new Ultra Elite coming Hinky???? Are the strings done? Cams timed? Marks? Get on it!!!!! 

3rd..... If I shoot I will stay and partake in the evening fun. Bring your golfclubs and crispies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

4th.... Where is the Copper John prize list?????????:darkbeer::darkbeer:













Shanny made me do it...:embara::embara::zip:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

1st...Sorry Mr. Grammer wink police!!!

2nd...If, you better!!! As for the other questions....you'll have to come play to see for yourself!

3rd...You don't need to shoot the Billy Hill to play Hinky's game!!! Come hit the linx on the luxurious greens of Rocky Gap and then come over for some big green dots and bbq.

4th...Be nice!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

DarrinM said:


> 1st..... It is LOSE not LOOSE!!!!!!!
> 
> *2nd.... If I have a bow ready I MAY try to play that weekend*. Last year I made it to 80 and only shot 25 shots all year!  Now how is the new Ultra Elite coming Hinky???? Are the strings done? Cams timed? Marks? Get on it!!!!!
> 
> 3rd..... If I shoot I will stay and partake in the evening fun. Bring your golfclubs and crispies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hows the new shoulder..?? or is it same hamburger meat..?? 



imagine that... shiny Apples all over the place...


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> 1st...Sorry Mr. Grammer wink police!!!
> 
> No worries.... WVU vs JMU education
> 
> ...


Not in my nature :sad::zip:


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Great News*



Hinkelmonster said:


> Hey bownut, I F'd up my dates the Wedding was this past weekend. As of now I'm at least planning on coming up for Saturday.
> 
> I gotta wait and see about sunday too....
> 
> I have to try and rally the boys for the long trek I'll let you know!


Wow!! That's great news!! You gotta come up. You won't be disappointed. We've put alot of work into this shoot to help make it a success. Of course the only way for it to be a real success is the support of the shooters. Hope we get a crowd. 

Thanks, Clint


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> hows the new shoulder..?? or is it same hamburger meat..??
> 
> 
> 
> imagine that... shiny Apples all over the place...


Shoulder is Ok but not fixed..... Good meds  No peeing in a cup for me!:embara:

Apple a day keeps the Doctors away.... Who would have known all along it was the bows???????????????:zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> hows the new shoulder..?? or is it same hamburger meat..??
> 
> 
> 
> imagine that... shiny Apples all over the place...


It must be good.....the phone rang in the Hive the other day and someone was asking about left handed spiral cams


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> It must be good.....the phone rang in the Hive the other day and someone was asking about left handed spiral cams


Say it ain't so! 

Well have you taught Hornet how to "hornetize" a Ultraelite midget size backwards?:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Say it ain't so!
> 
> Well have you taught Hornet how to "hornetize" a Ultraelite midget size backwards?:embara:


:chortle: It's the same...you just have to use a mirror


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

DarrinM said:


> Shoulder is Ok but not fixed..... Good meds  No peeing in a cup for me!:embara:
> 
> Apple a day keeps the Doctors away.... Who would have known all along it was the bows???????????????:zip:


that's discerning... then that means ... i still " got no skillzz. "...



DarrinM said:


> Say it ain't so!
> 
> Well have you taught Hornet how to "hornetize" a Ultraelite midget size backwards?:embara:




```

```
not me... i got the grown-up cams ...:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

DCM, you wanna make the trip up to Bownuts place in PA for his shindig this W/E?

Did you get your cams yet?

I gotta new jig on order, I can't wait to play with it, maybe your strings will be the ginnea pigs on my new rig!!!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> DCM, you wanna make the trip up to Bownuts place in PA for his shindig this W/E?
> 
> Did you get your cams yet?
> 
> I gotta new jig on order, I can't wait to play with it, maybe your strings will be the ginnea pigs on my new rig!!!


Sorry can't do it...

Friday night I have a date at HH with Sandra.... 

Sunday I go to Erie for a meetings at Kahkwa, Lakeshore, Whispering Woods and the upper Peak  Be back Friday then I have Jenny's wedding with Clownie and Janice.

I never got a chance to get those cams. I thought you had me covered  I mean you got my resume didn't you???? I won something once didn't I???? 

Get the jig ready.... If nothing else I need strings for a hunting bow  Any reason to use that new DST file!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

DarrinM said:


> Sorry can't do it...
> 
> Friday night I have a date at HH with Sandra....
> 
> ...


Oh, the meetings of an Agent......if only I had it so tough!!!!

Tell Jenny I said congrats and tell Clownie, thoughts and Prayers are with him!!!!

NO coverage here my man, I'm still a nobody and apparently always will be.

Jig will be waiting!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Oh, the meetings of an Agent......if only I had it so tough!!!!
> 
> Tell Jenny I said congrats and tell Clownie, thoughts and Prayers are with him!!!!
> 
> ...


Give me a break... You have a Ipod app to make your life easier!

I will let the family know!

You are still the bestest in my book!

Cool.... Soon you will start spinning


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

archerpap said:


> Hinky, as far as I know, they are on Sunday only. I haven't heard of any clubs changing the dates, but if they do, I would imagine it would have to be the weekend after, because the state target round is the weekend before. Not positive as to all the host clubs, but Mechanicsburg is NOT one of them.


The SW Region moved their Regional Shoot to the following Sunday, 7/11. I'm hoping that a couple of us from the Pittsburgh area will be coming down for the shoot. But we'd only be there for the Saturday shoot I think.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Just a reminder.....if you are going to need a room.....go over to my HILLBILLY ACCOMMODATIONS thread and sign up......*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Just a reminder.....if you are going to need a room.....go over to my HILLBILLY ACCOMODATIONS thread and sign up......*


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Lucky, you got me? 

DO i need to call hotel and book it or are you doing that?


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Lucky, you got me?
> 
> DO i need to call hotel and book it or are you doing that?


*Sweetie..........I've always GOT YOUuuuuuu.....:wink:

Noooooo nothing to do at this point until I get a few more to sign up....then I will call the H.I. and get the BLOCK NUMBER for you to call with to make your reservations.....using your card.

Ohhh yesssss....to get the FREE breakfast coupon at check-in you need to be one of their Priority Club Members. Have you signed up yet???*

.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

A free breakfast ain't worth the paperwork, but count me in for a room!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> A free breakfast ain't worth the paperwork, but count me in for a room!!!


*.....this coming from an Insurance Claims Adjuster?????

Give me a break.....it's the short form on their website....you can dooooo it!!!*

.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Not worth the time honey!!!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Put my name down. I'll stop by for breakfast with Ms. Lucky. :nod:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Put my name down. I'll stop by for breakfast with Ms. Lucky. :nod:


Oh, I'll be at breakfast there's no doubt about that but I ain't filling out all that paperwork to save a few bucks.

2005 Ultra Mag your strings are complete....do you want teaser pics???


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Oh, I'll be at breakfast there's no doubt about that but I ain't filling out all that paperwork to save a few bucks.
> 
> 2005 Ultra Mag your strings are complete....do you want teaser pics???


*please!*


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

oh don't beg....it's unbecoming!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

*Teaser for 2005UltraMag*

Soory for the quality it's from a celly!!!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Count me in as a Sponsor for the Hinkie Shoot.

#4 Copper John prize list...that's funny I don't care who you are.


Sponsors ain't what they used to be:darkbeer:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Sponsor Update so far: (if I forgot you please give me some latitude it's been carzu this past month or so around here)

Original Brite Site Scope/lens of your choice
PRO Tuner Rest
Doinker Front Rod
BCY 452x String Material (x2)
LAS Gift Certificate
CR Scope/lens of choice
TRUBALL (items not defined yet)
Scott (items not defined yet)
Gold Tip (items not defined yet)
Hoyt (items not defined yet)
GP Sweet Seat------------------------I want another one!!!!!
Hinky Strings
SIXX Strings
Easton (items not defined yet)
DY Optics
Still working out details with:
Carbon Express
Jesse B. Strings
POS
Sword

AT LAST AND MOST CERTAINLY NOT LEAST MACAHOLIC!!!!!!

And the list keeps growing!!!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Nice job with the sponsors there Hinkey and damnyankee! :thumbs_up


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Soory for the quality it's from a celly!!!


_*Nice! Blue Fusion STRINGS!*_ :dance:

Gonna look great on this!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Sponsor Update so far: (if I forgot you please give me some latitude it's been carzu this past month or so around here)
> 
> Original Brite Site Scope/lens of your choice
> PRO Tuner Rest
> ...



*Does the house come with the MAC?????....*


----------

